# Make TiVo Suggestions More Functional



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have noticed that the downside of giving a program thumbs up is that instead of getting recorded suggestions similar to that show/movie, I end up getting episodes of that program, even programs for which I have a Season Pass. My suggestions for improving TiVo Suggestions are:

1) Create a way to designate that you want shows like it but don't want that particular show (perhaps using a similar system to designating keywords as optional or excluded)
2) Have TiVo suggestions avoid recording shows for which you have a Season Pass
3) Set up HD menus on Now Playing to allow you to rate them without going into the info screen


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

hazelnus111 said:


> Have TiVo suggestions avoid recording shows for which you have a Season Pass


If you have a Season Pass set to record first-run episodes only, you shouldn't be getting a duplicate copy in your Suggestions folder. Are the episodes in your Suggestions folder being recorded on another tuner at the same time or are they repeats or syndicated episodes?


----------



## hazelnus (Nov 3, 2007)

I get older episodes of a program for which I have a season pass for new episodes only. Sometimes it's recording duplicates on my Premiere as suggestions when I have a season pass on my Roamio as well, though. I'm not necessarily expecting TiVo to avoid any duplicate on a multiple TiVo system, but since I can stream any show in my house, I would like it to respect all of my season passes, regardless of which TiVo they reside on.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure why this matters- just delete them. Does this cause some other issue?

Season passes coordinated across devices will never happen. That is an old request which Tivo has reacted to through the "hub and spoke" method of Roamio and minis.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

It matters because I would like my suggestions to actually record things I want to watch. I'm pretty sure that's the idea behind suggestions and the ability to direct them by thumbs up and down.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, that is their purpose. However, they have never attempted to be all that precise. So, I'm still not seeing the issue of just not watching/deleting suggested shows that you do not want to see. I get lots of suggestions that I don't want to watch, but others that I do, its the nature of the product.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

I took it that this was forum to make suggestions about how they can improve their product. I don't think we should be shackled to the status quo. True, TiVo hasn't tried to be precise with this. I'm saying that they should give those of us who would like suggestions to be better to have the option of doing so. For people like you who like them the way they are, you can keep rolling along with the current functionality. We already have wish lists with auto-record. Why tivo treats a suggestion as a de-facto semi-auto-record wishlist is beyond me. They could start by fixing that, which shouldn't be all that hard.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

hazelnus111 said:


> I took it that this was forum to make suggestions about how they can improve their product.


It is, but you have to understand that this forum is not officially associated with TiVo, it's more like a place for us to bounce around ideas.

If you want to make more of an impact, I would suggest to you that you also post about this over at TiVo's official support forum (http://forums.tivo.com/pe/elementDisplayRedirect.jsp?elementID=10100105), 
AND use the feature request form on TiVo's website (http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx).
Good luck.


----------



## hazelnus (Nov 3, 2007)

What's this all about, then?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Note the website address here is not Tivo.com.

The whole thing about suggestions is that they, by intent, are somewhat broad to help expose you to a wide variety of potentially interesting content based partially upon thumbs. Trying to get them to be more precise gets into a border line question of more options (which tivo does not tend to offer) or perhaps investigating some of the other tools tivo offers to find content. Some folks love using wishlists in a pseudo suggestion format and others use the bundled options that are available (new shows, grammy winners, ect).

I have often deleted a thumb or two for a show I have a season pass on since three thumbs often causes suggestions from past seasons. With tons of disc space and lots of tuners, the opportunity is there for suggestions to pick items you may find of interest. It may as well be recording something of related interest than just spin on the 30 minute buffer of something that has not interest whatsoever.

I'm fine with more options, but you will not get much traction from tivo here.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

hazelnus said:


> What's this all about, then?


If you read that announcement more carefully, you'll see that it is referring to TiVo's in house support forum, not this one.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

steve614 said:


> If you read that announcement more carefully, you'll see that it is referring to TiVo's in house support forum, not this one.


You know, it's kind of depressing that it wasn't until only a year and a half ago that it occurred to them that they should be paying attention to what their customers post on their own website.


----------

